# New Friends



## Matilonatt (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I plan to make a trip to Japan sometime this year and find a job teaching English. I don't know anyone there and I was hoping to make friends on this site. People I can meet up with when I get there and can help me with my transition and show me a bit of Japan.

Thanks for reading and look forward to making new friends


----------

